# MELTING Lipsticks??!



## princess_jenilee (Mar 17, 2005)

I met this MUA who told me how to preserve my lipsticks but slicing them in half and melting them.  After melting them she would place them into a lip palette and then into the freezer until she needs it.  I bought a lip palette months ago and still haven't used it.  Has anyone else tried this technique before I screw up my lipsticks??? :?:


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Mar 18, 2005)

I've never done it, but before you (possibly) ruin your good lipsticks, why don't you try it out on some you could live without/hate? That way if you mess up, no biggie...and you'll get practice perfecting the craft before you start on in with the good stuff!


----------



## martygreene (Mar 18, 2005)

That's what I do with all my lipsticks that are no longer useable in-tube. There is a lot of product in the mechanism that allows the advancing of the product within the tube. 

I also create colors by melting various lipsticks together.


----------



## foreveratorifan (Mar 18, 2005)

martygreene, can you suggest a method and tools for that?

or is there a "how-to" kind of like depotting shadows somewhere? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!


----------



## Janice (Mar 18, 2005)

ooooh good idea!  :twisted:


----------



## martygreene (Mar 18, 2005)

It's so totally easy.

For "empty" tubes of lipstick, I use a little metal chemistry spatula to scoop out the lipstick, but the back end of a thin handled piece of flatware works, as does the back of tweezers, a chopstick, an exacto knife, lots of things. 

Scoop out the lipstick from the tube advance mechanism.
Put lipstick into a metal spoon with a non-metal handle.
Heat spoon slowly over a candle until the lipstick melts.
Pour into the well in your lip palette.
Allow to cool.

Maybe I can borrow someone's digital camera and do a photo tutorial.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 18, 2005)

ooh yes please! a photo tutorial would be awesome!
thanks martygreene!


----------



## martygreene (Mar 18, 2005)

I'll work on finding a digital camera.


----------



## foreveratorifan (Mar 18, 2005)

That's totally a great idea!! ^

Where's the best place to get lip palettes?  I can't seem to find any around me!

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## princess_jenilee (Mar 18, 2005)

wow thanks martygreene!!! I know lipsticks last 2 years and that would be a great way of making them last longer since i have so many l/s!!  That would be awesome if u had a photo tutorial posted.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



foreveratori fan: I got my lip palette at a mac standing store and it comes with 2 or 3 plastic refills and a spatula.


----------



## martygreene (Mar 18, 2005)

Lip palettes are all over the place, MAC has one, Japonesque has them, Sephora has them.

You can also use the small day of the week pill boxes as lip palettes, old lipgloss pots, all sorts of things!


----------



## foreveratorifan (Mar 18, 2005)

Well, I'm going to Mall of America next week for my bday...so I will look for one at the MAC store there.

We don't have any cool stores like Sephora nor Japonesque here....I have to find stuff online and sometimes that's hard to know what works best! 

Thanks everyone for the advice!  Now, this will be a great way to store and save my lippies


----------



## medvssa (Mar 21, 2005)

I melt a bit of lipstick and mix it with my lip balm


----------

